# Smoke for a 3.2lb Pork Butt



## twall (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey everyone!

I am new to the forum and have been very impressed with the responses and help everyone gives! Today I am smoking my first boston butt! I injected last night, but the rub on 30 minutes ago and plan to begin the smoke after my nieces bday party...should begin the smoke around 3:30pm. I am unable to get the grill fired up and the butt on before this time. The butt is 3.2 lbs and based on the research ive done, it should take around 1.5 hours per pound at 250. I have a medium big green egg and will be using my new BBQ guru CyberQ2 for the temperature control. My worry is that it wont be done in time for me to get to bed for work tomorrow. I anticipate it taking around 5hrs then foiling it for an additional hour but not sure. Any suggestions?  

Thanks guys!

Tom


----------



## twall (Nov 3, 2013)

The title should read, Smoke Time for a 3.2lb Boston Butt;)


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Twall!  Your time is about right!  1.5 to 2 hours per pound is a general rule of thumb; however, you should always cook to an internal temperature.  If you want pulled pork your IT should be about 200* - the fat has really melted into the meat well at this point and it pulls very easily by hand without tools like forks or bear claws! If you want to slice or mince cook to 175 - 185.  








  to the SMF, the best BBQ site on the web.  Whatever you need to know about the fine art of BBQ you can find it right here, from recipes to technical knowledge.

One thing you need to know about us is that we like to see pictures of your creations and your gear.  We call it Q-View and its basically the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!

So, don't just talk about your food, show it!  Otherwise you may get a gentle reminder, like this...







   or this...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good Luck and Get Smokin'

Bill


----------



## foamheart (Nov 3, 2013)

Start it yesterday, cook it, rest it, pull it, bag it, put in the reefer till today.

Heat it up in a crock pot, add a touch of finishing sauce (I prefer JJ's its awesome), to get the moisture and taste balanced the way you like. You get to sleep last night, no stress on when its done.

I just think that day before besides the stresss relief tastes better. It has a chance to absorb more flavors from the overnite rest with a bit of sauce, and it enjoys its morning after breakfast to balance it out better.

Meat always bites me in the butt when I positively have to have it there at a certain time. Meats don't play by the rules.

I am pulling for you (see what I did there).

Good luck and enjoy the smoke.


----------



## smokeusum (Nov 3, 2013)

Where did you get such a small butt? PGSmoker64 nailed it! 

You can always bump your heat to 275 without loosing anything. No lie, I'm not pulling your leg!


----------



## twall (Nov 3, 2013)

Haha! I got the smal butt from Fresh Market, a fresh and organic grocery here in Indianpolis.
I will try the 275 to see what it does. Worse case scenario i can put it in a crock pot if it's not done before I head to bed. Do you guys think I need to wrap it in foil toward th end like I would with ribs? If so, what temp should I do it?


----------



## twall (Nov 3, 2013)

Update: here is my setup! So Darby looks like I'll be enjoying it upon completion of the Colts game! I wish now I took a pic of the butt before putting it on..it looked gorgeous! Here is the run I used. I let it sit for 4 hours before putting it on. Should I be worried that I can see smoke coming from the fan and front door seams?













image.jpg



__ twall
__ Nov 3, 2013


----------



## twall (Nov 3, 2013)

image.jpg



__ twall
__ Nov 3, 2013


----------



## daves1811 (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like a good start to me buddy!!!!  I didn't wrap mine in foil (only because I am a bark fiend).  For my hour rest I used a light dish towel and a deep pan for the resting vessel, for about 1hr and then pulled it.  Came out great with awesome bark.

Make sure you have a good finishing sauce on hand and keep the QView rolling!!!  [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## twall (Nov 3, 2013)

image.jpg



__ twall
__ Nov 3, 2013





 finished product! Thanks everyone!


----------



## smokeusum (Nov 4, 2013)

Did it finish in the time you needed? Great job!


----------



## twall (Nov 4, 2013)

It did! I had to slice the pork due to the 275 and there did not appear to be much of a smoke ring but it tasted great!  Ill send a pic of it after I sliced it.


----------



## twall (Nov 4, 2013)

Smokeusum, here is the pork after I sliced it as it has sat for a day in he fridge. I gotta admit, it tasted much better than the it did when I pulled it off the Egg! :grilling_smilie:


----------



## twall (Nov 4, 2013)

image.jpg



__ twall
__ Nov 4, 2013


----------



## padronman (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks good even sliced!!  Keep up the smokin and the Q-view.  Im waiting on my new set-up and can't wait to get back into the smokin addiction.

PadronMan


----------



## foamheart (Nov 6, 2013)

PadronMan said:


> Looks good even sliced!!  Keep up the smokin and the Q-view.  Im waiting on my new set-up and can't wait to get back into the smokin addiction.
> 
> PadronMan


ON No, can't the doctor give ya a patch or something to take the edge of the ST's? (Smokless Tremors)


----------



## smokeusum (Nov 8, 2013)

Twall said:


> It did! I had to slice the pork due to the 275 and there did not appear to be much of a smoke ring but it tasted great!  Ill send a pic of it after I sliced it.



Yea, I heard the Egg gets pretty hot pretty quick and can really hold their heat! Sounds like it all worked out in the end, though!!


----------

